# help sick pup



## brianstr_22 (Jul 22, 2010)

scout is about a year and 3 months old. for the last month she has been vomiting everyother day and her weight is down to 32 pounds. there has also been blood in her vomit and stools. the vet put her on some de worming stuff and pills for an upset stomach but nothing is seeming to help. we feed her nutri source puppy food.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I hope you trust your vet. If not, find another quickly. 

Look around and see what your dog can be eatting outside or in the house. Do you have a poisonous plant in your yard? Cleaning products in the house? 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/05/five-plants-that-can-seriously-injure_27.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/06/is-frontline-or-other-spot-on-flea-and.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/06/dogs-stomach-food-and-salmonella.html

I'd start there. Maybe keep her inside and monitor her activity closely. 

Another vet visit is where I would be going.

Good luck.

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree with redbirddog... Get her to a different Vet right away! In the meantime, supervise her activities every possible minute to be sure she isn't ingesting something poisonous.


----------



## brianstr_22 (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks for the replys we are going in monday for a barium swallow and going in today for fluids and anti nausea meds. she is watched pretty close as we are with her all the time outside but we do alot of off leash running. hope we find something out monday with her tests


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

3 months old she's too young to be sick like that. Did U keep up on the puppy shots?

This vomiting thing could be a medical emergency, may look like Pravo. Yellow, smelly stools, diarrhea + blood, vomiting + blood, fever, lethargic.

"Parvo can also be transmitted by bird that carry this disease. When infected bird fly pass or sit in your backyard they lay feces and your dog can get infected due to this reason so you must always clean your backyard when you have free time because it can mean the health and life of your dog."

"Dog that are Infected with parvo disease will show clear symptoms of dehydration and malnutrition."

http://www.dogsymptomscure.com/dog-parvo-symptoms.php


----------



## brianstr_22 (Jul 22, 2010)

datacan thanks for the info she 1 year and 3 months old and is up to date on shots. i will talk with the vet about parvo today but she doesnt seem to have the diarrhea. i will keep u all posted with what we find out today. i just feel bad for the pup when she cant keep any food down so i hope we find something out. thanks again


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Please do keep us posted, sorry misread the beginning of your post.


----------

